# All-New Volkswagen Polo



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*FULL STORY...*
*PHOTO GALLERY*


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

O.K. Jamie
What is the "non-official, we won't hold you to it, might happen" word from VWOA on this hitting the U.S.?


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Wow








I'd buy that if I were in the market for an inexpensive run-about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















VW would be smart to bring this to North America


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (boraIV333)*

Bring a Polo GTi to the US and I'll buy one.


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Hopefully der neu Polo's center armrest won't have that same crummy latch as it did in the MkIV and B5... sure looks familiar though. Kudos for bucking the current VW design language with the gauge cluster. Of course, that too may also be recycled MkIV tooling. Just put good window regulators in this one and it'll be a winner.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

best looking polo yet!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (scotaku)*

USA USA USA!!!!


----------



## 337Kevin (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (vesvw)*

I'd test drive a GTI version if they were available here too.


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

HOLY ****. That thing looks sharp! I'll take one with a TDI!


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG...this looks even better then Golf!
I can't wait for GTI version!
Americans will regret this one


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (rcigti02)*

i like the look of this ALOT more then the MK6 Golf/GTI


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

7 engine options that all get great MPG and we won't see a single one here







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## a1vdubnut (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*

the booty looks way better than the Golf vi...well done VW....now offer it stateside!!


----------



## E Coded (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Wow looks great. 
+1 for bringing it stateside...


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Like everyone else said, sharp car and bring it to the U.S. Especially with everyone suddenly understanding the concept of good mileage, these would probably sell quite well.


----------



## sjpassat (Dec 15, 1999)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (E Coded)*

I'm just wondering when we'll get the Golf Strom comments.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (sjpassat)*

if VW brings this to the US, it *will* be my next car.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (sjpassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjpassat* »_I'm just wondering when we'll get the Golf Strom comments.









3...2...1...
All kidding aside, this looks perty good. I'm looking hard at the Fiesta and I like the Fit quite a bit... at least the old one, I've not driven the new one, but it's mileage on the highway isn't what I'd like. Hell, with the discounts available I could buy a new Malibu for just a little more and it actually _matches_ the highway mileage of the Fit...
... which brings us back to the Polo and Fiesta (and perhaps the Spark). It's again a good time to like small cars.








Edit: What's the word on handling/suspension? Looks don't mean squat to me. OK, maybe a little, but I want a fun (not necessarily powerful), functional hatch first.


_Modified by Air and water do mix at 4:25 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Air and water do mix)*

HOT HOT HOT
Hotter than the GOLF GTI!!!
Where do I sign*?!?!?!??!?! 
*for a GTI version.


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (zither99)*

Seriously, I just jizzed myself, that is the hottest small car ever!!!
I had to post again... cause this is the best looking small hatch on the market. And it's LIGHTER than previous gen!!! How fun is this car gonna be?!?!?!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jay_vw (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Bring it to North America http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (jay_vw)*

it said in the last sentence that this car will be sold worldwide... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Boost Addicted)*

is this thing bigger than a MK4??? looks it


----------



## Bocheetus (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

I'm sorry guys, but that thing looks too much like a 2009 STI
The curves are very much the same.
STI








POLO








The only way I would own it, is if it offered Superior Suspension, engine, transmission, etc package than a STI...
Which I doubt...
Sorry guys http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Boost Addicted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost Addicted* »_it said in the last sentence that this car will be sold worldwide... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It says "on every continent", not every country in each continent...North America includes Mexico, Canada, and the country's of central America. So the statement could be accurate and we'd still get the shaft. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I hope they bring it.


----------



## nathan (Feb 16, 1999)

WANT ONE. PLZ. I CAN HAZ NEW POLO?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Bocheetus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bocheetus* »_I'm sorry guys, but that thing looks too much like a 2009 STI
The curves are very much the same.
The only way I would own it, is if it offered Superior Suspension, engine, transmission, etc package than a STI...
Which I doubt...
Sorry guys http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Errrrmmmmmmmmmmm. No.
They aren't the same size or price, nor are they aimed at the same buyer.
Oh, and no it doesn't look like it. This looks like a hatchback and the Subaru looks like a wagon. Also, how do you know it's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 'til you drive it?


----------



## timnosenzo (May 6, 2004)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Bocheetus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bocheetus* »_I'm sorry guys, but that thing looks too much like a 2009 STI
The curves are very much the same.
The only way I would own it, is if it offered Superior Suspension, engine, transmission, etc package than a STI...
Which I doubt...
Sorry guys http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

You're really comparing a Polo, which is VW's econobox, to an STI? Really?


----------



## TDi Surfer (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*











































_Modified by TDi Surfer at 4:31 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Air and water do mix)*

ill take one in any engine and any color. as long as its a 5 or 6spd manual! we need this to take out those damn fits and yaris


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Boost Addicted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost Addicted* »_is this thing bigger than a MK4??? looks it

I doubt it, but there's nothing to scale it and there are no specs, so who knows?


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Polo GTi with 200hp 2.0 FSI turbo please, cloth interior, white paint... will buy
honestly it looks better than Golf VI... 
this would be great competition to the Honda Fit in the U.S. which I see all the time, so they must be selling. There is a big demand for these types of cars VW, get on it.


_Modified by danny_16v at 4:36 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

*OK VWOA*
Read this, if you bring this car in, I will buy it. Its got to have a stick and any engine but the 2.5L 5 cylinder. Gas or Diesel OK.
There is a market for B segment cars here, now stop with your excuses and bring this car in. Be a leader again for once!


----------



## Mobtown (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

yea man...ide take a Polo w/2.0T! 
looks like what im hearing n have been feeling,, is that all the models have grown in size over the years..Golf,Jetta,Passat...whatevs. so this will make room for VW's future plans to bring the Polo or other models here, the Polo is prob. the size of a mkIV Golf...so i would say by 2011 we might see something. the days are upon us...i hope! 
thats my two cents...


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mobtown)*

Wow, that looks really good for a non-GTI. I wonder what the GTI will look like?

Erik


----------



## VR6CJ (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (TDi Surfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDi Surfer* »_









































_Modified by TDi Surfer at 4:31 PM 3-2-2009_

\
I just spit Dr.Pepper on my monitor a whole! LOLOL Love it!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Yeah, another tease from VOA for us. They will never learn. Their management is even stupider than GM or Ford. They have stupid people come up with stupid ads to sell the leftover junk they can't get rid of in Europe. The Us market is THE least important market they have. Botswana is a more important market!


----------



## Becket (Sep 21, 2007)

damn this thing could really sell in america. it looks leagues better than the honda fit and that interior is even better than the current mk5s


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

It's like VW read my mind this time, instead of thumbed their nose at me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (vwlarry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlarry* »_It's like VW read my mind this time, instead of thumbed their nose at me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What? You want a solid basic hatchback economy car that gets good mileage, isn't a ridiculous 'designer' car and handles well? What?
Now, if they would just send it over... If not, then most likely Ford will get my money. (We'll see, though.)


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Air and water do mix)*

why report on these cars when they're never going to see US soil? It's such a tease. It really sucks that all we get is tweaked versions of old stuff as new cars. And then, we get an all DSG R32







I know most don't mind modding old models to achieve that which VW should try and offer in a new car - but VW! Cmon! Love the brand, but hate that we always get the shaft.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

Canada would like one too please.....


----------



## GrkTurbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (zuma)*

Front end reminds me of the dodge avenger. 


















_Modified by GrkTurbo at 2:16 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## sdub (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow. Nice looking Polo. Please VWoA bring it to the States! C'mon it would compete nicely with the Fits and Yaris's!


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (sdub)*

Looks better than I would've ever expected!
I'll take a white 5 spd. TDI please.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (vwaudichris)*

I'd be very happy with this car as a daily driver. Bring it here.


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

Some more photos of new Polo:


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*

Please bring it over and give us three engine options;
1. sporty gas
2. economical gas
3. economical diesel
Much cuter than a Fit and it will be an easy sell with the Mrs.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (ErikGTI)*

Sell it in the U.S. please
gtd or gti trim would be nice


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

awesome.......wow!


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

I would buy one for a DD, heck I would even buy one to replace the wifes DD. 
I have driven a few Polo's while visiting famliy back in the UK. Seems fine even for my 6'3" frame.
I would like it in Diesel, with a nice sport kit.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

I hate VW... because I know they won't bring this.


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_I hate VW... because I know they won't bring this.

x2


----------



## Sozsei (Dec 15, 2000)

If Antarctica is getting this car, we'd better get it too.


----------



## Fabic (Mar 26, 1999)

*Re: (Veedubs87)*

Wow - VWLarry! It has been a long time since I've seen you post. I still remember when you did the VW trivia...Old times.
One Polo stateside bitte.


----------



## mulletbike (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (Veedubs87)*

http://www.leftlanenews.com/volkswagen-polo.html


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (mulletbike)*


_Quote »_Earlier this year, Volkswagen America CEO Stefan Jacoby indicated the Polo would be offered in the United States and Canada
for the first time ever, starting with the redesigned 2010 model.
It’s not clear exactly when the Polo will come to America, but VW development chief Ulrich Hackenberg made it clear in a January interview
the German automaker is ready to capitalize on increased demand for small, efficient cars.
“The small-car segment is the fastest growing segment in the U.S.,” Hackenberg told Automotive News.
“Oil prices will rise again and that will drive small car sales up further.”


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_I hate VW... because I know they won't bring this.

x3


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

It would be nice to see more cars with a 7.5 percent weight reduction with each generation.


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (mulletbike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mulletbike* »_http://www.leftlanenews.com/volkswagen-polo.html









sweet.
i'll take it.


----------



## Steve Prendergast (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polo_driver* »_Some more photos of new Polo:

























Looks like my Rio5 from the side.


----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (KahviVW)*

This is what the GTI should be. Instead of the bloated behemoth it is now.


----------



## SilverGTIisReallyFly (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (Steve Prendergast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Prendergast* »_
Looks like my Rio5 from the side.


But it drives so much better, and it hasn't even been put into production yet.
--
If VwOA brings it here, I could see an effective, good looking econobox that could compete against the Fit/Mini. 
But you've gotta bring the diesel and it's gotta be under 2 liters if it's gonna work. 
Good work, Walter de Silva.


----------



## imhondude (May 5, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Bocheetus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bocheetus* »_I'm sorry guys, but that thing looks too much like a 2009 STI
The curves are very much the same.
STI








POLO








The only way I would own it, is if it offered Superior Suspension, engine, transmission, etc package than a STI...
Which I doubt...
Sorry guys http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Uhm...you are HIGH.







They both have 5 doors, 4 wheels/tires, 2 headlights, 2 taillights, etc. Outside of that, they really don't look that much alike.


----------



## imhondude (May 5, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Boost Addicted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost Addicted* »_ill take one in any engine and any color. as long as its a 5 or 6spd manual! we need this to take out those damn fits and yaris

Agreed.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (imhondude)*

If it does come to the states i wonder how overpriced it will be.


----------



## wky (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (VR6CJ)*

So VWoA, one more time, why isn't this car coming to the U.S.?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Looks better than I expected. Interior also makes me feel right at home.
Tail lights could be a little larger.








Needs the dual-charged 1.4l TSI engine and a 1.8l to 2.0l TDI...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the diet regiment
What's with the fashion of panorama sun roofs? I like sun roofs that actually can be opened.


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (wky)*

Worldwide has never included North America for VW. And even though Vwoa has stated they want to bring the polo over we have heard them say and promise many things to end up not delivering. That said, this will be my first new car if it comes as a 2010 model. I'd love to see the 2 door version!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_If it does come to the states i wonder how overpriced it will be.

If it comes out of Puebla, there is no reason that it should be overpriced. Except if by overpriced you mean, priced such that the manufacturer does _not_ go out of business or need government funds...


_Modified by feels_road at 8:36 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (feels_road)*

HOT HOT HOT


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

VW. Please park this on the showroom floor next to the New Scirocco. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Like it alot.
Has the tail lights the mkVI golf should have had.
Why do polo's always seem to look better than the golfs, I wonder?


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

like the car, dont like the four door...


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*FV-QR*

AFter spending a week in small-car capitol of the world Indonesia, I got a new appreciation for smaller, cute UTILITY cars and wondered why cars like this aren't here.
THIS is the answer VW needs for the struggling economy and gas crunch. Most people are off the mark about this car having a 2.0t (maybe save for a low quantity mini-fighting GTI type).
Put that little 70MPG diesel from the Bluemotion and perhaps a more reasonable engine that runs on regular unleaded but give it the options we love about our Golfs (heated seats, nav, sunroof decent performance).
I'd DEFINITELY give a car like this with 1992 GTI 16v performance a thought.


----------



## wky (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (vesvw)*



vesvw said:


> Worldwide has never included North America for VW. And even though Vwoa has stated they want to bring the polo over we have heard them say and promise many things to end up not delivering. QUOTE]
> You don't have to make excuses or answer for VWoA. Really would love to hear their reasoning right now.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (wky)*

We all know that VW has their heads up their asses and have for a long time regarding the US market.
If you think the Polo is exactly what we need here, VW wont bring it. Because you're right and they seem to know very little about what would sell well. Everything they do is against all logic in the USA.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Nice teaser
At least we can buy a Mazda 3


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Looks great! The US needs this car (at the right price).


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Fit competitor... hello?


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (TooLow2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLow2.0T* »_Looks great! The US needs this car (at the right price).

Well depending on the price of the rabbit... I can't imagine VW selling a car for less than $15,000 but since the rabbit is already priced at that point I would assume the Polo would be less. But I'm sure if they do bring it they would somehow find a way to get it to start at $15,000 (which I would still buy)


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Is this a sign?


----------



## dubbluvr (Nov 5, 2003)

it says polo engines wil be reving up across all continents. This just proves that price does not sell cars. Quality does. I have not heard about VW, Audi BMW or any of the German manuf. suffering from lack of sales and these cars cost way more than an average Chevy of Ford.


----------



## 1966VW (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (dubbluvr)*

I love it has well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Will VW be able to bring it to NA to go against the Japanese crap?


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (dubbluvr)*

I want one







It looks even better than new Golf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (crawl)*

This looks much better than Golf! I love the design. A GTI version would be great!
Then, 3 years later, bring us road-going S2000 special like Megane R26.R.
Nice job VW!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## unklesam (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

I lived in an 07 Polo for a week and a half last summer in Spain. It was great. I love my MkV GTi, but if they brought any of these new Polos over I'd find a way to buy it. I'd probably sell a kidney (well maybe not one of mine) for a Polo GTi.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (unklesam)*

The car looks great but if it looks too good then we will never see it. VW always likes to torture us.


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm kinda disappointed in the styling. It looks like it's dying. Could it be that hard to translate the UP! to the Polo? I'm going to college for that exact thing and I don't understand why they threw out the clean and decided to uglify it.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Sven7)*

The up! is one size smaller.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_
Well depending on the price of the rabbit... I can't imagine VW selling a car for less than $15,000 but since the rabbit is already priced at that point I would assume the Polo would be less. But I'm sure if they do bring it they would somehow find a way to get it to start at $15,000 (which I would still buy)









The MkVI Rabbit will no longer be available for $15,000 - perhaps $17,000 to $18,000, if we are lucky.
The Polo could be in the $14,000 to $20,000 range, with a loaded GT version at ~$22,000 (w/o NAV).


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

As Lily von Schtupp said in Blazing Saddles: "Goddamn it I'm exhausted!!" I'm exhausted waiting for the friggin' Polo to be sold here. This thing is pretty awesome (although the back end is a little odd). I had my GTi for 16 years and I miss it. In uncertain times this car is just the ticket.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

While not something I personally would buy myself, it's a great looking small car and I'm sure it could find a market here in the US if Volkswagen of America could get it here and give it a chance. I'm not optimistic though. I had hoped Volkswagen would get the new Robust pickup truck here (especially since they haven't had a truck since 1984) but I recently learned that they have scrapped that plan for the US market too at present given the downturn in the economy.


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (papa_vw)*

I really like the new Polo! And I cannot wait to get my hands on detailed specs: size, weight, etc.
I have been waiting for Polo to enter the United States market for forever (at least since I got my license)! And - reading the Autoweek article about - Autoweek says this Polo will come over in 2011. I am not holding my breath, but this is more than I have ever seen on US viability.
And I like those projected 74 MPG and 84 MPG (for Bluemotion) figures!
Keeps on dreaming...
Andre.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Bocheetus)*

WHHAATTTTT????????? You're are SO FAR OFF BASE WITH YOUR COMMENTS!
The Polo is smaller than a golf, and the bottom of the line VW, to compare it with an STI is absurd!!!!





























YOU obviously don't know your cars, or you design sense. the Subaru is FUGLY, fat and ugly, this Polo is light, crisp and not to mention WAY SMALLER than the STI. 
WOW....absurd!


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

God I hate living in the US sometimes... what a tease. If only...


----------



## lancGTI (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (jaegervw2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaegervw2* »_WHHAATTTTT????????? You're are SO FAR OFF BASE WITH YOUR COMMENTS!
The Polo is smaller than a golf, and the bottom of the line VW, to compare it with an STI is absurd!!!!





























YOU obviously don't know your cars, or you design sense. the Subaru is FUGLY, fat and ugly, this Polo is light, crisp and not to mention WAY SMALLER than the STI. 
WOW....absurd!












































No fanboi-ism there.








Looks like a MKVI Golf & Scirocco incest child.
If it comes here..... well, it won't. I wouldn't buy one.


_Modified by lancGTI at 1:45 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you guys read the links posted on this forum???
Here:
"
Volkswagen has revealed its next-generation Polo hatchback, which will be launched at the Geneva Motor Show this week. The 2010 model will enter production in June, according to the automaker. Earlier this year, Volkswagen America CEO Stefan Jacoby indicated the Polo would be offered in the United States and Canada for the first time ever, starting with the redesigned 2010 model. "
So, chill....Polo is coming to US.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*

awesome, really hope they go through with bringing it here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polo_driver* »_ Volkswagen America CEO Stefan Jacoby indicated the Polo would be offered in the United States and Canada for the first time ever, starting with the redesigned 2010 model. " 

*Holding breath* (Tentatively, once more)...Please don't let us down again VW!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh, really - this was a very nice Polo.
IF I can manage to find me a job after graduating this summer, this will most def. be a possible DD!

_Quote, originally posted by *Boost Addicted* »_ill take one in any engine and any color. as long as its a 5 or 6spd manual! we need this to take out those damn fits and yaris

Don't forget the 7 speed DSG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

If VWOA brings it here, they'll ruin it by making it an automatic only mated to some old 2.0 ABA motors hidden away in some Mexican warehouse. They'll also cleverly figure out how to make it 400lbs heavier too. VWOA sucks.



_Modified by 76 Golf GTi at 7:47 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

iv been lusting over this car since i read the article yesterday. i cant wait to see the specs, models, etc. VW will offer. iv been looking at either the Fit or the new Fiesta for my new DD, but if this does make its way to the US, it will be my next car. id like mine in white, 6sp, with navi please


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

If you really want to save the earth, get new Polo BM, not Prius.



























_Modified by Polo_driver at 6:08 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

YES!! I love it!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Forgot:
The platform is quite nice. Driven the Fabia mk2 "some", and I must say this new Polo and the Fab2 differs way more than previous/current versions on the same platform. The Fabia could need more sounddeadening etc, but still. The Polo depicts with a MUCH better design and interior (dsign and materials in pictures).


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Forgot:
The platform is quite nice. Driven the Fabia mk2 "some", and I must say this new Polo and the Fab2 differs way more than previous/current versions on the same platform. The Fabia could need more sounddeadening etc, but still. The Polo depicts with a MUCH better design and interior (dsign and materials in pictures).

The new Polo is on a new platform - as is the Ibiza. The Mk2 Fabia is on the old platform.


----------



## 87GTi (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (Hajduk)*

I really like the look of the new Polo. I think it's more sporty than the upcoming Golf VI visually. Two different vehicles though I agree. At this time I do mostly city driving so I would opt for the Polo with the TDi. In white if possible. What's not to like about 55+ mpg driving!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Hajduk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hajduk* »_The new Polo is on a new platform - as is the Ibiza. The Mk2 Fabia is on the old platform.

You are 100% sure? When getting the Fabia mk2 at the dealership, my boss told me (as with the previous generations) that the Fabia was to be released on it first. It seems to me strange that VAG would develope a platform used ONLY for the Fabia mk2...
Anyways:


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
You are 100% sure? When getting the Fabia mk2 at the dealership, my boss told me (as with the previous generations) that the Fabia was to be released on it first. It seems to me strange that VAG would develope a platform used ONLY for the Fabia mk2...
Anyways:









I already have the wheels







just need the car


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
You are 100% sure? When getting the Fabia mk2 at the dealership, my boss told me (as with the previous generations) that the Fabia was to be released on it first. It seems to me strange that VAG would develope a platform used ONLY for the Fabia mk2...


Pretty sure.
http://www.leftlanenews.com/ne....html
http://fifthgear.five.tv/jsp/5...k=611


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (vesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vesvw* »_Worldwide has never included North America for VW. And even though Vwoa has stated they want to bring the polo over we have heard them say and promise many things to end up not delivering. That said, this will be my first new car if it comes as a 2010 model. I'd love to see the 2 door version!

I was thinking that too. I have never gotten a new car, but if this was available here in states, I'd definitely consider going "brand new".


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polo_driver* »_If you really want to save the earth, get new Polo BM, not Prius.

Yes. Save the world by buying a car that doesn't exist over one that is arguably it's equal and actually _does_ exist.
I'd rather have a Polo, but I happen to like small hatchbacks.
Edit: Don't call it the BM. Over here that means poop!


_Modified by Air and water do mix at 11:28 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## fahrvfromhondas (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Polo GTi with 200hp 2.0 FSI turbo...this could be even a Mini competition.
Bring it...I need a new VW


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (fahrvfromhondas)*

Any word of a 3-door?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (fahrvfromhondas)*

Engines will be:
1.2 60hp
1.2 70hp
1.4 85hp
1.2 TSI 105hp
1.4 TSI 160hp (GTI)
1.6 TDI 75hp CommonRail
1.6 TDI 90hp CommonRail
1.6 TDI 105hp CommonRail


_Modified by WAUOla at 12:46 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (WAUOla)*

They should bring this in a GTI form and the Scirocco to the US. Then left the MK6 in Europe.


----------



## edizzle (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Engines will be:
1.2 60hp
1.2 70hp
1.4 85hp
1.2 TSI 105hp
1.4 TSI 160hp (GTI)
1.6 TDI 75hp CommonRail
1.6 TDI *905hp* CommonRail
1.6 TDI 105hp CommonRail

DO WANT!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

LOL


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

VW Bring it to the USA and it will sell. I want to be the first to sighn up. I've got the money so just make it avaliable in the USA. 
Would love a 2 DR. TDI CR and reflex silver. PLZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Steve Z1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Z1* »_*OK VWOA*
Read this, if you bring this car in, I will buy it. Its got to have a stick and any engine but the 2.5L 5 cylinder. Gas or Diesel OK.
There is a market for B segment cars here, now stop with your excuses and bring this car in. Be a leader again for once!

*OK VWOA*
*OK VWOA*
*OK VWOA*
Guten Tag VW??? Hallo?
Americans want a clean German-engineered small car like this!!!
Give us a couple engine options, including 1 with Diesel for MPG championship. 
My wife is ready to trade her Audi A3 2.0T for this in a super-high-mileage version!
Beautiful small car -- it will sell here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*OK VWOA*
*OK VWOA*
*OK VWOA*


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polo_driver* »_Do you guys read the links posted on this forum???
Here:
"
Volkswagen has revealed its next-generation Polo hatchback, which will be launched at the Geneva Motor Show this week. The 2010 model will enter production in June, according to the automaker. Earlier this year, Volkswagen America CEO Stefan Jacoby indicated the Polo would be offered in the United States and Canada for the first time ever, starting with the redesigned 2010 model. "
So, chill....Polo is coming to US.


I believe it when I sees it!!


----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (JM1681)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JM1681* »_Any word of a 3-door?

Yes, im curious also - do they make a 2 door hatch version of the Polo?


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

Great job from VW on this one. I think it looks better than the Golf 6.


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (silvermouse5150)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvermouse5150* »_...do they make a 2 door hatch version of the Polo?
They did so one would only assume they will, but it would make sense if they don't now that they've decided to sell it in the US.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (JM1681)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JM1681* »_They did so one would only assume they will, but it would make sense if they don't now that they've decided to sell it in the US.

Well the Fit only comes four door... and it's sold really well. I think they should just stick to the four door.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_
Well the Fit only comes four door... and it's sold really well. I think they should just stick to the four door.

A 2-door/coupe Polo is rumoured - as is a microvan thingy.


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (Air and water do mix)*


_Quote »_
Yes. Save the world by buying a car that doesn't exist over one that is arguably it's equal and actually does exist.
I'd rather have a Polo, but I happen to like small hatchbacks.
Edit: Don't call it the BM. Over here that means poop!


It does exist:











_Modified by Polo_driver at 1:05 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_Well the Fit only comes four door... and it's sold really well. I think they should just stick to the four door.
I disagree, but to each his own right?
Case in point, if Honda offered a 3-door fit, I might actually look at one


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polo_driver* »_It does exist:

Isn't that a prototype? If it's production, then I retract my comment, although neither car will 'save the world'.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (JM1681)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JM1681* »_I disagree, but to each his own right?
Case in point, if Honda offered a 3-door fit, I might actually look at one









They do. They just chose not to sell it here. The same could happen with the Polo, of course.


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (Air and water do mix)*


_Quote »_Isn't that a prototype? If it's production, then I retract my comment, although neither car will 'save the world'.

It's still a concept but it will come since every VW model has BlueMotion edition. 
Last generation of Polo also had BlueMotion model, here in Eurpe:








And the article about the new one:
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/0...g-km/


----------



## Baddass93TA (Dec 23, 2005)

keep the CC and the GTI and bring us the Polo and the Scirocco. 
I would buy one in a heart beat if it came with either a manual or a deisel... both would be a killer though!


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (Baddass93TA)*

Calm down...it won't be as near as good as Golf GTI. You'll see...
But it's stupid to compare the two, since Golf is a higher class.


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*

Wow, this reminds me a lot of my old Mk3 Golf. I'll take one with a manual transmission and a sunroof please


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Just a few changes...




_Modified by nomad1721 at 12:54 AM 3-5-2009_


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

And where's the US-market information? I'd put this on the future-car list if there's a well-equipped yet fuel-efficient version available here that includes those xenon headlamps the article mentions (once you go xenon you never go back -- much better beam pattern).


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

i like it... cant wait to see it in person stock and modified


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Boost Addicted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost Addicted* »_is this thing bigger than a MK4??? looks it

It's actually close to the size of a Mk1 Golf (Rabbit). The Polo is quoted as 3952 mm long and 1682 mm wide; the US-spec Mk1 was 3944 mm long and 1630 mm wide.
The weight will surely be much higher than Mk1, given the safety and other equipment included these days.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Hajduk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hajduk* »_A 2-door/coupe Polo is rumoured - as is a microvan thingy.









If it is so, that the new Polo utilizes another platform than the Fabia mk2,
my guess is that VW up!/Lupo mk2, microvan, Polo, Skoda NSF (Skoda's version of up!) will be the "family" of this platform.


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

I would buy one as well.
Top Gear had an economy race and Richard Hammond got 79mpg out of his diesel Polo. That's better economy than a Prius and you don't have all of the SMUG hovering over your house...
Bring it, I'll buy it.
- Rick


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

A bit oftopic, but wasn't there some survey on a Land Rover being more environmently friendly than a Prius throughout its life cyclus??
Development and use of batteries are obviously the suxx, even VW officials said the technology for use of batteries only weren't sufficient..yet.


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Well, Jeremy Clarkson proved, in his own way, that Prius spends more fuel them M3.


----------



## Mobtown (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Air and water do mix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Air and water do mix* »_
What? You want a solid basic hatchback economy car that gets good mileage, isn't a ridiculous 'designer' car and handles well? What?
Now, if they would just send it over... If not, then most likely Ford will get my money. (We'll see, though.)

SEND IT OVER!!!!
Auto markets are gonna get worse before better...better will come when this ish hits'em 
in the head like a brick! never understood VWOA marketing stratagies? the mk2 was one of the best tuner era's the 1980's,90's well its all back again!! Politics, Fuel,Crisis,Gas,Heating, Electric..whatever. the point is the U.S. gets to foot the bill on 20% of goods sold to the U.S. market 
what happend to.."ThePeoples Car?" for gods sake Ford has a whole Euro Division? where are those cars here in the U.S.? a Ford Focus wagon that gets 55mpg Diesel? the Merc.Benz Smart Diesil gets 70mpg n the Blue Motion Polo for gods sake again???...so WTF!!!!! SEND THE POLO... send some cars that make sense, can i get a Euro Van in a Diesel, 4motion?(saw the California edition sick! VW TDI 4Motions Eurovan in 2005) or a Merc.Benz Vitto,,the Sprinters did well here,,jus not Dodge. dont understand any of these Co.'s thinking??? no wonder thier going Broke! all the major Co's are gonna have to change thier stratagies/metality sooner than later to sell the right cars here that make sense. i hope by 2011....
Honda jumping on VW's coat tails.. jus saw a Fit adv. for handling economy, the new Hot Hatch?,, Come On!!... VW's dont handle n get good MPG's they get World Record MPG's and are'nt they the Original Hot Hatch..I though so... SEND THE POLO!!!! Japanese. cars are getting better...but come on!!...VWOA









toyota is sending the Smart Car rip off...the Polo has history...just not in the U.S. SEND THE POLO OVER!!!! WWWHHHOOOOoooo... glad i got that off my chest been holding that in since 1989...












_Modified by Mobtown at 12:32 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*

anyone notice how they used the dodger stadium parking for the downtown LA pic?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (Polo_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polo_driver* »_It's still a concept but it will come since every VW model has BlueMotion edition. 
Last generation of Polo also had BlueMotion model, here in Eurpe:








And the article about the new one:
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/0...g-km/

Yes, but it's still not certain. It's quite likely, but his option still isn't there and won't be for another year. It's an 'air castle'.


----------



## reidguitar (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

i dont know if i really like it. i feel like vw is getting away from the unique look of there cars. the polo looks just like any other car on the road.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaegervw2* »_WHHAATTTTT????????? You're are SO FAR OFF BASE WITH YOUR COMMENTS!
The Polo is smaller than a golf, and the bottom of the line VW, to compare it with an STI is absurd!!!!





























YOU obviously don't know your cars, or you design sense. the Subaru is FUGLY, fat and ugly, this Polo is light, crisp and not to mention WAY SMALLER than the STI. 
WOW....absurd!
























I thought the Lupo was the bottom of the VW line? Or maybe the Fox? And we are getting the new rocco, thats our fancy new VW for the next decade.
VW doesn't want competition with the GTI so I doubt it we'll see it here anytime soon but if it did come I would certainly love me some TDI action



_Modified by 5_Cent at 11:27 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_









now your cooking with bacon!


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_








Exponentially more gooderer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CQ DX (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (vwtodd)*

GORGEOUS and STYLISH little car!!! Great job VW!!!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (justinperkins)*

I want one my 06 gti has 70k on it and I will soon be looking to replace it


----------



## tulliotk (Apr 25, 2005)

*US Needs One*

How fast this thing can go 0-60 is irrelevant. Do Prius buyers care about that? Heck no. A TDI version would sell like hotcakes just because of the mileage. A gasoline version would still get great mileage, be boatloads of fun to drive, and would be the highest quality economy subcompact available in the US. 
Oh, and be sure to include a manual transmission option (before you DSG fans jump on me - I mean the kind with a clutch pedal). I'd trade my '06 A3 for sure.


_Modified by tulliotk at 6:42 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: US Needs One (tulliotk)*

Aren't they talking 7-speed DSG for this car?
That being the case, if the price hike isn't too severe I'd happily trade my clutch pedal for another cog.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

atleast all gas engines will have the 7 speed, but my guess is the 1.6 litre TDI gets one too from my guess of torque.


----------



## tulliotk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: US Needs One (JM1681)*

Oops. No clutch pedal, no sale. 7 speeds does nothing for me. I'd be content with 5.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Just buy without then


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

This is a good lookin car. VWOA definitely needs to bring this over. It would steal the market away from the Fit in a heartbeat. And at 70 MPG for the Blue Motion, it would sell more cars than VW thinks IMO.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (rcigti02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcigti02* »_HOLY ****. That thing looks sharp! I'll take one with a TDI!

I'd go for a black 2-door 6speedMT with a common rail TDI... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd settle for 4-door if you got the 6speedMT and TDI part right...


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

autoblog.com confirmed US will get this within 2 years. probably a 1.2L TFSI 7 speed DSG for best gas mileage. but no matter what configuration, its great they will bring it here.


----------



## Honda_Appliance (May 4, 2000)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

Very nice. This is much more appealing as an upgrade to my current car than the Rabbit and its gas hog 2.5L. I could definitely see myself in one of these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (AutobahnTDI)*

Confirmed it's coming to Canada but to start with the 1.4 gas engine. Oh well, it's a start.
RC


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (ramdmc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramdmc* »_Confirmed it's coming to Canada but to start with the 1.4 gas engine. Oh well, it's a start.
RC

Why _Oh well?_ If it's the dual-charged TSI, that's a fantastic engine, end the engine (next to a 1.8 or 2.0 TDI) that it should come with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
Why _Oh well?_ 

I was hoping for a TDI of sorts, but beggars can't be choosers.
For the longest time, it felt like North America was getting the stems and seeds, looks like that's about to change.
RC


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (ramdmc)*

This car still shares much of its platform from the previous generation...which is based off of the mk3 Golf/Jetta platform.
The next gen. Polo will be truly all-new utilizing the upcoming MQB 'assembly kit'/platform.


----------



## justin_6649 (Aug 19, 2007)

i seriously hope it does become worldwide. im dieing for one


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (jetta9103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_This car still shares much of its platform from the previous generation...

The PQ25 is still updated over the PQ24 - the only true drawback IMO is that it does not allow AWD (and fully independent rear suspension). That is, the new Cross-Polo should hopefully be on the MQB. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jay_vw (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (ramdmc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramdmc* »_Confirmed it's coming to Canada but to start with the 1.4 gas engine. Oh well, it's a start.
RC

I just read that this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good news, as it being a start, but I'm not holding my breathe for the GTi version. Perhaps a TDI or BlueMotion model.....


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_










please come to the US


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (jay_vw)*

Everything I've seen suggests the Polo will come to north america, even if have to wait one or two more years!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Only question is in hatch or sedan form (hatch please







) Now, hopefully VWoA doesn't screw up on engines and features, diesels sell here as evident of the high resale value in Jetta's, etc. Secondly, it's time they wake up and give us a performance diesel in some form (Jetta, Rabbit/Golf or Polo) "If you build it, they will come!" People love performance and the primary US consumer doesn't associate performance with diesel, heck they are only realizing diesel isn't the black-smoke-spewing tractor-trailer engines of old, my point is that view won't change until a manufacture builds it. If price is an issue, gear-up and build them here!!! Low dollar value, more working folks who can then turn around and buy the product, seems win win to me. Just my $.02


----------



## jay_vw (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (vwsr2cool)*

This does make it sound promising:
http://www.theprovince.com/Car....html
http://www.autoguide.com/auto-....html


----------



## joevolcano (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (jay_vw)*

http://www.petitiononline.com/VWPOLONA/
vote - it cant hurt its chances!


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

I like this car! I would certainly buy it.


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

I heard the 2.0 210 HP version of the new GTI will not be available in the U.S. ? U.S. will keep the old 2.0, what the...


----------



## beamwhore5 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: (JM1681)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JM1681* »_Exponentially more gooderer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 Dittto o god i want in that car they bring that here ill buy three!!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Skid-Mark)*

AFAIK it's the same engine, just slight modifications for a bit more power and better fuel economy.
In cars with transversely-mounted engines, we are not getting the 2.0 with variable valve-lift that is in the Audis with longitudinally-mounted engines, though.


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (ErikGTI)*

Modern day Mk1 or Rabbit if there ever was one. Not that Mk5 fattie. No business beigng called a rabbit as the neu scirocco isn't a scirocco
Polo Looks nice. VWoA, Bring back the days of the original Rabbit GTi.


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

I just got this e-mail from a Volkswagen Dealer GM and AutoSpies.
com reader who got some exciting news at a recent dealer meeting he attended. Here is the e-mail he just sent me...
Dear Agent 00J,
I wanted to drop you a quick note to let you know about some of the exciting new product coming stateside in 2009. Pictures and specs on the new Rabbit and GTI have been circulating for a while now and the Touareg 2 will be joined this summer with a V6 diesel however the big news I wanted to share with you is the announcement at our annual dealer meeting that the Scirocco is coming to America.
That's right, the Scirocco is coming to the USA. Expected in 2009, VW announced at the dealer meeting I attended that a business case has been made to bring the Scirocco in limited numbers to the USA. Similar to the R32, the Scirocco will be limited in numbers, and they will all be equipped the same way including the 2.0T engine seen in the current GTI. 
No information was given regarding power levels or transmission availability however I would speculate inclusion of both the DSG and manual. One item that we were told WAS NOT coming is the all wheel drive system as seen in the R32.
I will keep you up to date as more information comes from corporate, in the meantime I thought this little morsel would give you and your readers something to drool over.
Happy New Year!
VW Dealer Spy
I was excited when I read this, as I know a lot of you have expressed interest in the Scirocco. A special thanks to my source for providing this information.
But do you think this is a good move for Volkswagen to bring the Scirocco to the USA?
Don't forget to check out our exciting auto show galleries...
San Diego Auto Show


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

My wife wants one with a TDI and four doors. 
You listening VW? 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

don't forget to get your Vfl shirt:










_Modified by NoDubJustYet at 10:00 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## ryanness (May 11, 1999)

VW: why don't you bring this to America?
I would go out of my way to buy it.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skid-Mark* »_I just got this e-mail from a Volkswagen Dealer GM and AutoSpies.
com reader who got some exciting news at a recent dealer meeting he attended. Here is the e-mail he just sent me...
Dear Agent 00J,
I wanted to drop you a quick note to let you know about some of the exciting new product coming stateside in 2009. Pictures and specs on the new Rabbit and GTI have been circulating for a while now and the Touareg 2 will be joined this summer with a V6 diesel however the big news I wanted to share with you is the announcement at our annual dealer meeting that the Scirocco is coming to America.
That's right, the Scirocco is coming to the USA. Expected in 2009, VW announced at the dealer meeting I attended that a business case has been made to bring the Scirocco in limited numbers to the USA. Similar to the R32, the Scirocco will be limited in numbers, and they will all be equipped the same way including the 2.0T engine seen in the current GTI. 
No information was given regarding power levels or transmission availability however I would speculate inclusion of both the DSG and manual. One item that we were told WAS NOT coming is the all wheel drive system as seen in the R32.
I will keep you up to date as more information comes from corporate, in the meantime I thought this little morsel would give you and your readers something to drool over.
Happy New Year!
VW Dealer Spy
I was excited when I read this, as I know a lot of you have expressed interest in the Scirocco. A special thanks to my source for providing this information.
But do you think this is a good move for Volkswagen to bring the Scirocco to the USA?
Don't forget to check out our exciting auto show galleries...
San Diego Auto Show



We've already know for some time the new rocco is coming to the US, what does this have to do with the Polo?


----------



## ycchan (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (tomh009)*

Looks better than MK6 imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (ycchan)*

It looks like we'll be getting two different kinds of Polo's (hatchback & sedan) that will be specifically designed for the US... so it might not look exactly like this recent Polo:
http://www.autoweek.com/articl...59987

*VW will sell 2 versions of Polo compact in U.S.*
Volkswagen plans to sell two versions of its Polo compact car in the United States: a sedan smaller than the current Jetta and a four-door hatchback roomier than the one shown this month at the Geneva auto show.
Both versions would be designed especially for the United States, said Volkswagen Group of America CEO Stefan Jacoby. Sales could start in 2011, he said.
Jacoby spoke to Automotive News at the Geneva auto show, where VW unveiled its redesigned Polo hatchback.
Though larger than its predecessor, the fifth-generation Polo is still too small for the American market, Jacoby said.
He said a U.S. version would be taller and sit on a longer wheelbase than the European model.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








"It's more like a cross between a compact minivan and a hatchback. In other words, it's more like the Honda Fit," Jacoby said.
A 2009 Honda Fit four-door hatchback with a base model 1.4-liter engine starts at $15,420. The similar-sized Toyota Yaris four-door hatchback starts at $14,025. Both prices include freight. The Yaris also comes as a sedan.
Jacoby said the Polo must be *priced between $13,000 and $15,000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif in the United States*. For that price to be possible, VW will have to produce the car in North America, he said, probably at VW's factory in Puebla, Mexico.
On pricing, Jacoby said: "We have to come in at the sweet spot of this market or else it makes no sense — and we come too close to the Jetta."


----------



## EastonPADan (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (VW1.8TBO)*

I read this story on AW this morning and I seriously wanted to cry. It really looks like they are going to take a great thing and water it down/ruin it for the US.
Wouldnt it be alot more profitable to sell the same car everywhere in the world as opposed to changing the design for the US?
I was planning on putting a deposit down with my local VW dealer to be among the first to have the new polo.
I will reserve judgement untill I see photos of the US design, but chances are I will instead spend my money on a custom first gen rabbit.
Oh well, it was a nice dream for a couple weeks


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (EastonPADan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EastonPADan* »_
Wouldnt it be alot more profitable to sell the same car everywhere in the world as opposed to changing the design for the US? 

Why assume that the Polo's sold in the US won't be sold anywhere else? The sedan version will likely be sold in China and South America. Also, the Fit-type version sounds like the mini-van Polo rumoured for Europe.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (ErikGTI)*

I'm shopping for a high mpg run about now. The only thing i can tolerate is the Honda Fit but i'll wait and see if VW has the brains to give US the Polo. Beats any other run about on looks hands down. If they bring it over, i'm def buying it! If they don't then i'm stuck with the Honda Fit.


----------



## EastonPADan (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Hajduk)*

I didnt assume it would only be sold in the US... I read it in the story posted above
"Both versions would be designed especially for the United States, said Volkswagen Group of America CEO Stefan Jacoby"


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (EastonPADan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EastonPADan* »_I didnt assume it would only be sold in the US... I read it in the story posted above
"Both versions would be designed especially for the United States, said Volkswagen Group of America CEO Stefan Jacoby"

I read that story today too and was very dissapointed


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (EastonPADan)*

If this comes to the states I am going to buy one.


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (vesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vesvw* »_I read that story today too and was very dissapointed
Word








Major dissappointment.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I think it's funny that you guys are all bent out of shape based on a random interview with the head schmuck of VWoA. There haven't even been any official details or photos released yet!
Hell, the Polo is just a utilitarian box on wheels anyway... I'd bet the a US market version of the car released in Europe would have been ridiculously expensive. They need one tailored to the US and Canada.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_Hell, the Polo is just a utilitarian box on wheels anyway... 

That's an understatement...
The Polo is VW's main entry level car around the world (ahead of the Fox). People here complain about the Saturn Astra, and how it's "Euro yet too sub-par" compared to the American-designed Saturns (ie. Aura)....well the same complaints would show up w/ the Polo. It's not a Golf or Jetta...it is a entry level Volkswagen as a means of transportation.
Yes, that's our Golf/Jetta here....but once again, different markets, different needs.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (VW1.8TBO)*

Well, the new extension built at Puebla supposedly has been tooling for the "new small sedan" for ages, so I don't understand why the car can't be ready late this year, or early next year.








If they make it longer than the 2009 (regular) Polo, that would be a clear indication that the new, MQB-based Jetta will also grow in size. We all know that the new mid-size sedan to be built at Tennessee will be bigger than the outgoing one (Passat), to be competitive. So it all works out, in the end.
One advantage of the MQB (versus PQ25) platform is that it allows for AWD. The disadvantage is that the new Cross-Polo will be a tall frumpy-looking thing...
I think they should sell the 2009 Polo _in addition_, as a sporty, small hatch in the US. Give it the 1.4TSI and call it a day.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Steve Z1)*

_Modified by applen at 12:04 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Steve Z1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Z1* »_*OK VWOA*
Read this, if you bring this car in, I will buy it. Its got to have a stick and any engine but the 2.5L 5 cylinder. Gas or Diesel OK.
There is a market for B segment cars here, now stop with your excuses and bring this car in. Be a leader again for once!

exactly what he^ said
x eleventy billion
I think 150-160 ponies would be perfect for the GTI version http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfGuy2003 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

I'd definitely consider it if we got it here. I would even go as far as saying, bring the Polo over, get rid of the Rabbit and keep the GTI. 
Is there enough room for the Polo, Rabbit & GTI? 3 different hatches from VW seems like a lot for the U.S. market.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (GolfGuy2003)*

Well, the Rabbit and the GTI are the same car - just different trim levels.
VW has already stated that the Rabbit will no longer be the (or an) entry-level car. It simply can't be, because it is German -built and expensive because of that, and because of the exchange rate.
I think VW is already preparing us for that by calling the MkVI "Rabbit GT" - which is justified, since no competitor has a 170hp base version compact (excluding Imprezas, who probably have 20% less of that to the wheels).
And with the upcoming US-Polo (slightly larger than the 2009 Euro Polo) the new US "Jetta" (slightly larger than the MkV), and the new "mid size sedan" (larger US "Passat") built in Tennessee, everything works out, again, size-wise. Also note that US-Polo comes both in sedan and tall hatch form - quite distinct from the Golf form factor. Still, it is possible that after the introduction of the US-Polo, the GTI will be the only Golf-based car left in the US line-up...
I take a MQB Cross-Polo with AWD and TDI, please.


















_Modified by feels_road at 12:49 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (VW1.8TBO)*

A polo MPV is already on the table for Europe- I'd bet that this is what we will get. Higher roof, more cargo. Here is MotorAuthority's rendering:


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I hate vwoa. I wish they would listen to the people when they made the peoples car. I have been saying for god it must be 5-6 years now that if vw brought over a compact two door. like a lupo or a polo I would buy it. now we might get a polo but they are going to make it biger and only sell it as a 5 door...wtf isnt that a rabbit/golf. 
damm you vwoa I want a small car. something with two doors, and a motor that could be persuaded to motivate such car. like a MKI rabbit gti. I dont want a mk5 (and cant afford the gti anyway) I dont want a 5 door polo. 
if you guys dont smarten up my VW tattooed arm might be hanging out a yaris window soon. I like that 3 door compact car it reminds me of my rabbits....... the only problem with it... is it doent have vw on it. 


_Modified by elmer fud at 3:49 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## zivatar (Dec 29, 2003)

Knowing VW, if they sell it in North America it'll be built in Brazil and have the reliability of a Fiat 128.


----------



## 83mk1GTI (Aug 1, 2002)

I agree with the idea that VW should listen & give us the Polo they just introduced. I think it's a very good idea to bring over a little larger (Honda Fit) type of 5 door to compete with the Fit, Matrix & Scions, but please give us the other normal Polo's. I've been waiting for a new small lighter weight, fun & stylish VW again for soo long. And now the new Polo is exactly what I've been wishing for & they say they're going to spend a bunch of extra money to make it bigger for us? What gives. It sounds like I'm not just one of the few who feels this way. If they bring the 2 door version or especially the GTi version, I WILL buy one. If they bring over a bigger, taller, heavier, bloated Polo, then my next car will likely be a Ford Fiesta, Mini or maybe a Scion tC. 

I mean to think that a small 2 door hatch back will not sell in the US? I guess that means all the Ford ZX3 Focus, Mini Cooper, Scion tC, Chevy Cobalt coupe & Honda Civic coupe vehicles that I see on the roads every day must have just been TERRIBLE ideas! Just imagine the market that a small, fun, great looking, practicle high quality little Polo could have with a cheap base model, really fuel efficient deisel & a fun, fast little pocket rocket GTi versions & then have the somewhat larger versions for the families. And if the deisel Polo gets anywhere near the 60-70 MPG of the blue motion concept, that's enough to get many people who would swear that they would never buy a small car, to start looking & get them to at least test drive & consider one. 
The mk1 & mk2 GTi's & Jetta's are the cars that made me love VW's & brought me to work for VW. And while I still tell every one how much I like my new Jetta S because I think it's a great car, I still haven't been so excited again about a VW since I got my 1983 & my 1992 GTi's. 
Please VW, don't make me buy a Ford or BMW/Mini or a Toyota ! Please! Because I will if left with no other better option. 

_Modified by 83mk1GTI at 1:34 AM 3-18-2009_


_Modified by 83mk1GTI at 1:48 AM 3-18-2009_


----------



## GolfGuy2003 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (83mk1GTI)*

^ I agree with you. I mean I think that VW now is shutting some people out by now having a smaller hatch than the Rabbit. I see tons of Yaris', Fits on the road. I really want to buy a Fit but I don't think I can wait to get a new car until they bring the Polo over...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (zivatar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zivatar* »_Knowing VW, if they sell it in North America it'll be built in Brazil and have the reliability of a Fiat 128.

It's being built at Puebla, and since about 1994, Puebla-built cars have had the same reliability as Wolfsburg-built cars. They use the same parts, the same assembly line, and the same robots.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (feels_road)*

They're bringing _a_ Polo here, but not _the_ Polo. If the worst you can say about it is that it resembles a Honda Fit, that's fine. I'll reserve judgment until I see the NA Polo for myself.


----------



## EastonPADan (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (vwtodd)*

I looked at MotorAuthority's render of a possible US "tall" polo and it made me throw up in my mouth a little bit


----------



## 83mk1GTI (Aug 1, 2002)

Bring back The Peoples Car. Nobody thought a small 2 door ultra basic car like the Beetle would sell in America where larger cars ruled, and look at what a total failure that turned out to be.
Give US the 2 Euro door Polo & 5 door Fit/Polo & the sedan.
"IT'S WHAT THE PEOPLE WANT!"

_Modified by 83mk1GTI at 7:06 PM 3-18-2009_


_Modified by 83mk1GTI at 8:10 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (feels_road)*

I cant see how VWoA could have this.
Theyre way too incompetent to do anything logically right.
Those days are long gone.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (83mk1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk1GTI* »_
Give US the 2 Euro door Polo & 5 door Fit/Polo & the sedan.
"IT'S WHAT THE PEOPLE WANT!"


it is?
the average consumer has no earthly idea about this car. the only people clamouring for it are a select group of enthusiasts who won't buy it anyway.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
the average consumer has no earthly idea about this car. the only people clamouring for it are a select group of enthusiasts who won't buy it anyway.


I think if you look at it from a competition stand point a polo blue motion could possibly compete in the US with a prius and definitely a fit. I am an enthusiast, I have an enthusiat's car (MK2 VR) but if I were in the market for a quality small car that got hybrid mileage I would definitely buy one. The only thing that would hold me back would be the overpriced sticker tag that VW has a nasty habit for slapping on new to market cars here in the US (enter CC). I think people will definitely be jumping back on the good quality, small/effecient car bandwagon as soon as the economy makes a turn and oil jumps up in price, what better time for VWOA to be ready with a proven european market car, right?

VWOA please send us at least a Rabbit diesel!!


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

The only drawback I can see happening with a US version of the Polo is that it might effect the sales of the Rabbit. There may be a market for small cars but if VWOA brings in the Polo why would anyone want a Rabbit??


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

have you ever seen a Polo next to a Golf? the Golf is quite a bit bigger. I'd also wager a guess that they might make the Golf a bit nicer and keep the Polo pretty bare bones.


----------



## littlejohnsVWheads (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

i hear it's finally gonna hit the states at some point. bout time we saw a Polo on these shores that wasn't some crazy import deal.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_have you ever seen a Polo next to a Golf? the Golf is quite a bit bigger. I'd also wager a guess that they might make the Golf a bit nicer and keep the Polo pretty bare bones.


Well, they do manage to sell both in Europe.


----------



## GolfGuy2003 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
Well, they do manage to sell both in Europe.









Europe also is an entirely different market where they eat up hatches left and right.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (GolfGuy2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGuy2003* »_
Europe also is an entirely different market where they eat up hatches left and right.

That could happen again here once gas prices go back up. SUVs are nothing but overblown hatchbacks.


----------



## DieselVR6 (Jul 22, 2000)

*Hot design and Currency exchange rates*

Sorry if I repeat anything already said.
1. This is hot. Square tail lights and sharp edges remind me of earlier generation Golfs. Kudos to De Silva.
2. For all you that keep asking why VW didn't bring the Polo years ago or mention something regarding pricing... consider this:
In 1999, you could get 20% more Euros for your $1 dollar bill.
Today, you get 30% *less *Euros for your $1 dollar bill.
6 months ago, you got 60% *less*!!
Folks, this is a currency exchange issue. Same applies to all Euro manufacturers. Many of them made their cars bigger to justify the higher exchange rates.
Two things going for VW:
1. The Euro is expected to go down to 1.20 by end of year. That means that you get 20% less Euros for your dollar. Vast improvement vs. 6 months ago.
2. They're building a factory here. Exchange rate no longer an issue.
Expect more good things from VW and Audi in the years to come... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

I hope they bring it to the USA. I would buy one.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (sayemthree)*

What Jacoby says now - "It's too small for America" - may not be true later. GAs could be back up to $4 a gallon very soon!


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Looks better than the Mk6 Golf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Honest.
Too bad VWoA wants to make a "taller" version for North America.










_Modified by MrGTI at 1:34 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

well... crud. I like the current Euro Polo. I hate to think of VW dumbing down the Polo for us 'Mericans. I think the Euro size would have hit a sweet spot in the US. Then again, it's hard to argue with the success of the Honda Fit. Those things are all over, dealers can't keep them in stock (or at least couldn't before the economy **** the bed) and even a couple years old and used, they fetch over $13k. 
Personally, I think the Fit is a great design. I think it's kinda ugly and plasticy, but the size is very useful. I know folks who take their mountain bikes to the trailhead with bikes inside with plenty of room to spare, yet it still gets 40+ mpg real world mileage. The high boxy wagon thing is kinda funny looking at first, but it is quite practical. I have a bud who hauled a pinball machine in his Fit.... Like, a real arcade full sized pinball machine! (it comes apart somewhat)










_Modified by pimpbot at 1:20 AM 3-25-2009_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pimpbot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimpbot* »_...yet it still gets 40+ mpg real world mileage. 

I like the Fit, I think it's a great car (although clearly not the nicest looking one) - but I have yet to hear from an owner getting significantly more than ~30mpg mixed driving. That 40mpg seems hugely exaggerated, and both the EPA and users posting at the EPA site seem to agree.


----------



## Justin W (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Bocheetus)*

Visualize 2-door version...


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Justin W)*

If VW wants to make a taller, wagon-like version of the Polo, so be it.....but I want them to send over the Euro version of the Polo as well. We need an economical (read diesel Polo) small compact. I would be more than happy to spend $15k on a diesel Polo. And I agree with everyone else that a Polo GTI would be a lot like the Mk1 or Mk2 GTIs, small, nimble, and helluva lot fun to drive. And I especially like the look of the Euro Polo. Changing the look specifically for the US market is a waste of money. This car could be a hit if they leave it alone. Small, economical, and sporty? Sign me up.


----------



## GolfGuy2003 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Max_O)*

I agree. I mean I don't understand why VW would change it for this market. I think it would do just fine here...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

I want a polo gti 2dr with a 1.6tdi game over!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (pimpbot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin W* »_Visualize 2-door version...









scroll back through the thread









_Quote, originally posted by *pimpbot* »_well... crud. I like the current Euro Polo. I hate to think of VW dumbing down the Polo for us 'Mericans. I think the Euro size would have hit a sweet spot in the US. Then again, it's hard to argue with the success of the Honda Fit. Those things are all over, dealers can't keep them in stock (or at least couldn't before the economy **** the bed) and even a couple years old and used, they fetch over $13k. 
Personally, I think the Fit is a great design. I think it's kinda ugly and plasticy, but the size is very useful. I know folks who take their mountain bikes to the trailhead with bikes inside with plenty of room to spare, yet it still gets 40+ mpg real world mileage. The high boxy wagon thing is kinda funny looking at first, but it is quite practical.

Very interesting and nice input about the Polo, Sir!
Of course, it is hard for me as a norwegian to give good arguments on what I presume is a little politics-alike for the US, but one thing is for certain: There are nowhere near as many SUVs/Pickups in western Europe as in the US. I'm imagining there is a bigger consume of gasoline/diesel than what is needed when driving alone. Heck, I think my mk2 Golf works really well for transporting only myself. When there's a need for pulling more junk, most people I know are getting estates.
In other words: if the recession makes people think about their fuelconsumption (aren't this a big issue for GM, Ford etc?), a Polo TDI would be a perfect little buzzer for DD. And it should be kept as-is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (pimpbot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimpbot* »_
Personally, I think the Fit is a great design. I think it's kinda ugly and plasticy, but the size is very useful.

Baby boomer women would call the Fit the Ringo Starr of cars - ugly but cute.


----------



## SxAxSx (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

I have always loved the idea of the Polo but of course I live in America so too bad for me. I read the other day on Edmunds that the Polo would make it to America but it wouldn't be the same as this one... it would be slightly taller (not sure if that was due to more head room or more ground clearance?) and it would have a slightly longer wheelbase. 
I never understood why VW didn't offer the Polo here and then I saw a couple of their sales reports http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
And then I realised that even though I love hatchbacks, Americans by sedans and SUV's. None of this sales report makes any sense to me! How did the MkV Jetta outsell the GTI!?!?!?


----------



## GolfGuy2003 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (SxAxSx)*

The Jetta has out sold the Golf/GTI for at least 15+ years in the states. Most Americans prefer the sedan over the hatches. The exact opposite of Europeans where most prefer the hatch.


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo ([email protected])*

I like em. Looks like it would be a fun car.


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (justinperkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinperkins* »_7 engine options that all get great MPG and we won't see a single one here







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


bc were slaves for the dollar and the oil companys but our gas prices compared to most of the world is pretty cheap. sooo guzzle away America.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

this polo better get here quick before i get a smarts car


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (g60manny)*

i sold my vw's so i could get a house i have a felling this car we be here after i get my house YES http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

WTF would you buy a SMART car? They're overpriced and impractical...


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_WTF would you buy a SMART car? They're overpriced and impractical...

I know, but i had a rabbit and i like small car's no mater what 
















this are the cars a had to sacrifice








right now i have no VW's but if they bring it i will be their to pick up one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by g60manny at 2:41 AM 6-12-2009_


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_WTF would you buy a SMART car? *They're overpriced and impractical..*.


True, but that's why i will buy it used one







cheaper


_Modified by g60manny at 3:02 AM 6-12-2009_


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (g60manny)*

when is the polo coming to us


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (g60manny)*

I think 2011.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

cool, thanks, i will be waiting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

monday i will know for sure if I'm going to participate in the work of launching the new polo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_monday i will know for sure if I'm going to participate in the work of launching the new polo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

if they make a 1.8t 5 spd im in!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_monday i will know for sure if I'm going to participate in the work of launching the new polo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

It's Tuesday, so what's the story?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm in








not just for the polo though, but assisting all the VWs at the importeur.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Good going!


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_I'm in








not just for the polo though, but assisting all the VWs at the importeur.

let us know what you think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif your are eyes and mouth out their tell them it will be a good idea just do try to get rich of the polo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
for the u.s


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

not sure, but I think a friend is going to be the product manager for the Polo, so should be getting into some stuff soon.
Working overtime getting the funds for something new(er), can't do with heavy traffic in a 20 year old Audi w/o aircon or DSG...


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_not sure, but I think a friend is going to be the product manager for the Polo, so should be getting into some stuff soon.
Working overtime getting the funds for something new(er), can't do with heavy traffic in a 20 year old Audi w/o aircon or DSG...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (g60manny)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (g60manny)*

This is really strange, my reply just vanished...
Anyhow, I can do a short update on what I know - which is also "safe" to tell, as some things are a bit restricted.
Mind you, that I now work at the norwegian importeur, not in Germany.
The collection of pictures on the new Polo is very limited. Most of what I can access is actually the same pictures as you guys find at the internet. Over here there will be the three common versions that often apply to other VWs aswell; Trendline (basic), Comfortline and Highline. Options on engines etc should vary from one market to another. What I see as differences is as follows:
Trendline - textured doorhandles, all-black grille, all-black lower grille, one interior available, 14" steelies, Climatic AC, RCD 210 stereo.
Comfortline - painted doorhandles, grille with one chromebar, all-black lower grille, two interiors available, 15" steelies, Climatronic AC.
Highline - painted doorhandles, grille with chromebar, lower grille with chrome-bar, two interiors available (sport seats as standard), 15" alloys, Climatronic AC.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot this. Most of the media is of red cars. But there has also been a "pepper silver" one. And it actually looks very, VERY good.
Never thought I'd say silver looks good after the millenium hype with silver cars... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

thanks for info, we will be waiting


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (g60manny)*

Some other details:
Will be leather/alcantara as option, and sportseats in the Highline edition.
Paint will be black, candywhite, flash red, ocean blue, savanna yellow, rocket orange, reflex silver, shadow blue, pepper grey and deep black.
Trendline will be on 14" steelies
Comfortline will be on 15" steelies
Highline will be on 15" alloy
Optional wheels are two different 16" alloys (hmm...not too good looking) and the "Boavista" 17" shown in most press pictures.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*






































































































































* now i cant wait *i need one hurry up and star making them Volkswagen


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

My/our biggest priority is to actually have the New Polo pages up and running before anything else. Exactly when this is released online I do not know. However, I have more or less done a fair bit, just having Germany "online" for bugfixing and possibly adding a proper highres gallery.
Will work together with Polo manager on monday I suppose, getting all that good info out there. Will post more here then, when things are available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_My/our biggest priority is to actually have the New Polo pages up and running before anything else. Exactly when this is released online I do not know. However, I have more or less done a fair bit, just having Germany "online" for bugfixing and possibly adding a proper highres gallery.
Will work together with Polo manager on monday I suppose, getting all that good info out there. Will post more here then, when things are available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brian124 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (vwtodd)*

Nice car.I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Brian124)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (g60manny)*

Aaarrgh! error, error, error. Time to call it quits for today... 
Aaaaaanyhow. Volkswagen.de had an little update on their Neu Polo
pages. That is, they/we are building a flash-thingy presenting the car
with "actual" colors as far as it goes on a computerscreen, rims and
interior.
Now, the page setups doesn't allow for external use of URL, but see
the "banner" here for appearance-combinations: Click Me !
Our Director of Marketing looked strange at me when I said that a
Savanna-yellow Polo could be very cool. Oh, how little does she know a
set of KW coilovers and gunmetal-rims should do it the honors


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Aaarrgh! error, error, error. Time to call it quits for today... 
Aaaaaanyhow. Volkswagen.de had an little update on their Neu Polo
pages. That is, they/we are building a flash-thingy presenting the car
with "actual" colors as far as it goes on a computerscreen, rims and
interior.
Now, the page setups doesn't allow for external use of URL, but see
the "banner" here for appearance-combinations: Click Me !
Our Director of Marketing looked strange at me when I said that a
Savanna-yellow Polo could be very cool. Oh, how little does she know a
set of KW coilovers and gunmetal-rims should do it the honors









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tofumonkey (Jul 15, 2009)

is it already out?
definitely not out in Singapore yet.
and I don't think we'll ever get it here.


----------



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: (tofumonkey)*

updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I've seen a few around town... I think the regular version is rather bland and uninspired. Maybe a GTI version will fix that.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Not sure how things are in Germany, but it should be more or less the same as in Norway (minus the shipping from .de to .no).
As I've understood it, the new Polo is produced in some examples for press/testing etc. Pre-production batch, not sure if that's the best term - but you guys understand.
September (as with regular modelyear-change) should be the right time for these to popup around town.
NoDubJustYet: I don't agree. Of course, there has been used many of the same elements from Golf mk6 onto a smaller and rounder chassis. Almost a Polo 9NF barebone with mk6 Golf parts.
In my opinion the Polo is back to where it appeals to elderly woman AND younger people. For a bog standard version, there are minor details that seperates the ultra-boring Trendline from Comfort- and Highline, and I like the frontend very much.
Seen from the side, you can recognize the forms of the 9NF, but that doesn't matter.
Combine regular VW-design which, by my recognition, now has a more edge to it, with a very good selection of fine engines. Should be a popular one.
Btw, read in a german test that the car was more or less the size of the mk2 Golf, only a bit higher (better comfort I suppose).


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep us info i hope we get it over here u.s but like always you luck guys get it first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (g60manny)*

so the new polo sare parts from a mk6 gti/golf or looks only


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (g60manny)*

i love small cars


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Tell you what; I'll check with the productmanager tomorrow, to see when they'll arrive.
Not sure I can get my hands on one though, will be plenty of press-coverage at the start. Would be nifty getting some pics though...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (g60manny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60manny* »_so the new polo sare parts from a mk6 gti/golf or looks only









I was thrown of the loop when getting my notice at Skoda.
(Also my boss there was not very good at technical details, actually giving me false info ... )
I first thought the mk2 Fabia would be the first on this new platform, just as with Fabia mk1 vs Polo 9N. This wasn't true. I think Fabia mk2 is a revised mk1, and that the new Polo is the first on another platform. Probably getting Audi A1 and VW up! on the same one later on.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

looks like we are getting it till 2011







can't Waite


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Don't worry - I'll atleast bring pictures from our big introduction party


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

whoopee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







can't waite


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

*Re: (g60manny)*

I received notification yesterday that our dealer will have them this fall. I am going to see if I can pre-order... I am considering selling the .:R


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (cosmic_beetle)*

how r you guys get them this fall and we are getting them till 2011
http://www.greencarreports.com...011


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

*Re: (g60manny)*

went to the dealer an hour ago and they confirmed it as a 2010 model... they are however unsure as to when they can pre-order??


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (cosmic_beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cosmic_beetle* »_went to the dealer an hour ago and they confirmed it as a 2010 model... they are however unsure as to when they can pre-order??










Now i wounder (so they do know about !!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (cosmic_beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cosmic_beetle* »_went to the dealer an hour ago and they confirmed it as a 2010 model... they are however unsure as to when they can pre-order??









Good for you!







Can hardly wait for them to arrive to us here.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
Good for you!







Can hardly wait for them to arrive to us here.

X2


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (g60manny)*

we should do a count down







so i could feel like forever


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Maybe there is a hold up on availability due engine setups for different fuel standards etc? I don't know, just a thought of adapting the polo to the american markets might delay it's arrival.
Anyhow, look what the germans have done this week. Quite neat!
http://central.volkswagen.com/...de-DE
Also seen some commercials, can't link them in here though. They're OK, not too cool for school.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Maybe there is a hold up on availability due engine setups for different fuel standards etc? I don't know, just a thought of adapting the polo to the american markets might delay it's arrival.

Rumors have it that we won't get the Polo produced in Spain, but one produced at the recently expanded facility in Puebla/Mexico. Of course, rumors also have it that _that_ car will be slightly bigger and based on the MQB platform instead of the PQ25, but those have not been confirmed.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Pssssst! Don't tell anyone...it looks gooooooood in real life








Highline alcantara seats are very nice, low cost add-on here in Europe atleast. I'm 1m90, suits me much better than the previous Polo.
Red OK, silver hmmm-OK, Pepper Grey is cool. Sadly not seen other colors yet.
If I should point out something that is a bit special, it would be the gearbox...or the gearleverage atleast. The lever sits "too low" for some people's taste (not so problem for me but still...). I'm also used to a 1992 Audi 100 nowadays, and the gearknob felt tiny. No really, it's just one of those things you notice immidiatly from experience. I'd order a mk4 GTI knob or something right away.
What's also strange is the feel is the linkage-feel of the shiftingmechanism. Not sure if it is that Golf mk6, Passats and such now only uses wire-linkage, but this new Polo resembles a bit like mk3 Golf/Polo 6N from what I know







Ofcourse, today's Polo are brand new, the 6N and mk3 Golf I've driven are older. Bit hard to say how it will be when driven. Shouldn't stop anyone from buying the car though, I'm quite alright with my mk2 Golf's 4sp tranny


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

thanks for the update one







for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (g60manny)*

Saw red one in Jamaica - very hott car!








Didn't have camera handy...


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (RedLineNikiR)*

any new update


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Not really. 5th of september is the release-date.
Until then most of our cars are "gone" to press etc...


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thank's i see we are going to get maybe a golf wagon


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: 3-door*

Roumor is that we can expect the 3-door Polo at the upcoming Frankfurt show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (g60manny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60manny* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thank's i see we are going to get maybe a golf wagon









"we" = you in private, or the US?
Apparently, the mk6 estate is coming just before xmas. Prices were good too (atleast in Norway) for a 4M TDI thingy...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (g60manny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60manny* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thank's i see we are going to get maybe a golf wagon









The Euro MkVI Golf Wagen and US Jetta Wagen are the same thing.
In the past, there were at times slight differences in the interior options, grill, and front lights, but not since the MkV.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

The MkIV Variants had completely different front ends... The Bora was also a little more 'luxury' oriented.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
The Euro MkVI Golf Wagen and US Jetta Wagen are the same thing.
In the past, there were at times slight differences in the interior options, grill, and front lights, but not since the MkV. 

good I like the polo better, the smaller the better


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Then why not get a little POS Fox??


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

i live in U.S.A


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

New Polo got killer review in a newspaper today


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (g60manny)*

I've lost track of the US Polo news. What are we getting again?








All I know is what we're not getting . . . a 3-door!


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_New Polo got killer review in a newspaper today









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfGuy2003 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (g60manny)*

http://www.caranddriver.com/ne...shows
I thought we were getting the Polo?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (GolfGuy2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGuy2003* »_http://www.caranddriver.com/ne...shows
I thought we were getting the Polo?

I think we're only getting a four-door model and a five-door model.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
I think we're only getting a four-door model and a five-door model.

As of right now VW is exploring a sub-compact car for our market. It won't be this current Polo and it may be something new altogether. Either way we're talking sometime after 2011 before we'd see anything.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

That makes me think of the Volkswagen Small Family products...


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As of right now VW is exploring a sub-compact car for our market. It won't be this current Polo and it may be something new altogether. Either way we're talking sometime after 2011 before we'd see anything.


see that's the only thing i hat about Volkswagen Inc , We never get the cool cars







o well i guess i have no choice and going to have to get a yaris and fix it up like a polo


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (g60manny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60manny* »_

see that's the only thing i hat about Volkswagen Inc , We never get the cool cars







o well i guess i have no choice and going to have to get a yaris and fix it up like a polo









Actually the problem here isnt VW itself....its the general American mindset that is the reason we dont get the cool stuff.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (deathhare.)*



































































































thats why we whant to be Germans


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (g60manny)*

Here's the latest Polo news. I think we're still getting it.
http://blogs.thecarconnection....-polo


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

And here's an updated version of that same article released two hours ago at the time of this posting:
http://www.greencarreports.com...-polo


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_Here's the latest Polo news. I think we're still getting it.
http://blogs.thecarconnection....-polo

STOP PLAYING WITH MY EMOTIONS (Now i know how girls feel







)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (g60manny)*

Hey, I'm just the messenger!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (g60manny)*

Well, I would love getting my hands on a mk5 2.5 20 valver


----------



## GolfGuy2003 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_
Actually the problem here isnt VW itself....its the general American mindset that is the reason we dont get the cool stuff.


So very true


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, just to give you guys another inet-feature-update:
http://central.volkswagen.com/...de_DE


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Driving the new Polo...


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

how is it ,how is it, how is it, how is it


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

really: I had no trouble with space, actually better than I first thought when just viewing the cars last week.
Feels a bit bigger than an mk2, but is approx the same I guess. Nice ride, but I'd opt for sport suspension.
Drove 1.6 TDI 75hp - I was sure it was a sluggish 1.4 NA gasoline one, until I stepped out and saw the TDI badge.
No wonder the car did 80kph in 3rd at 3000 rpms








For what small cars goes: I'd give it 5 / 6, good bang for the buck if you're into mk2/3 Golfs.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for update


----------



## ilikemesomeVWs (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (g60manny)*

so ukcfin mean looking!


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

I, personally, would not mind driving a 3-door hatch Polo TDI one bit. Listening, VW ... ? ? ?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Grrrr...my collegue decided we'd only get 3 door as GTI.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

any new news


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, we finished our release yesterday, I'm happy, tired, a bit hangover...








With the help of almost every VW salesmen in Norway, we spread all over Oslo city to give away keycards. In a glass-box we had a Polo Comfortline to give away for free.
10 people, in turns, chose one of ten keys to see which one was for the car. Luckily for us, the winner was nr 7, a 35 y.o. lady which drove a 1992 Renault thingy... She was just into the city center in some aerends. Could not asked for a better winner marketing wise.








Polo GTI and BlueMotion will be available in may(?) - atleast the spring. No technical specs on those, but emissions for the Polo B.M. is said to be 87 grams to the km, lower than todays hybrid cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Sold!


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Well, we finished our release yesterday, I'm happy, tired, a bit hangover...








With the help of almost every VW salesmen in Norway, we spread all over Oslo city to give away keycards. In a glass-box we had a Polo Comfortline to give away for free.
10 people, in turns, chose one of ten keys to see which one was for the car. Luckily for us, the winner was nr 7, a 35 y.o. lady which drove a 1992 Renault thingy... She was just into the city center in some aerends. Could not asked for a better winner marketing wise.








Polo GTI and BlueMotion will be available in may(?) - atleast the spring. No technical specs on those, but emissions for the Polo B.M. is said to be 87 grams to the km, lower than todays hybrid cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


you guys are so lucky


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

meeeh! Give us the 2.5 20V transverse engine


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (Bocheetus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bocheetus* »_I'm sorry guys, but that thing looks too much like a 2009 STI
The curves are very much the same.
STI










i think you were looking for the hyundai forums....
200 miles ------->
the '04 sti was great, and i thought i hated the '05.
until i saw the newest "sti" if you can call it that.
may as well drive that thng into a ditch.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (irishyarballs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishyarballs* »_
i think you were looking for the hyundai forums....
200 miles ------->
the '04 sti was great, and i thought i hated the '05.
until i saw the newest "sti" if you can call it that.
may as well drive that thng into a ditch.


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: All-New Volkswagen Polo (g60manny)*

look at that thing.








it's ugly as hell.
nothing can touch the '04 sti.
but i now have an appreciation for the way the '05 sti looks.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

stick to the topic fellas...


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_stick to the topic fellas...

Thank you


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

" Re: (WAUOla) » « » 1:49 AM 9-10-2009 

Quote, originally posted by WAUOla » 
stick to the topic fellas... 
Thank you "
in which case i point you to the first page of this topic comparing the appearance of the polo to a wrx.
it's on the second of half of the page.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_Sold!









Yep...dig that little car...


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishyarballs* »_" Re: (WAUOla) » « » 1:49 AM 9-10-2009 

Quote, originally posted by WAUOla » 
stick to the topic fellas... 
Thank you "
in which case i point you to the first page of this topic comparing the appearance of the polo to a wrx.
it's on the second of half of the page.


This is *VW*vortex not *WRX*vortex


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_
Yep...dig that little car...
 x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (g60manny)*

^ I see one from the previous generation from Mexico up here once in a while...do you see many down south?


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (g60manny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60manny* »_
This is *VW*vortex not *WRX*vortex









i get that, i was still discussing a post from this thread, not just making up stuff from nowhere.
just let it go man.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_^ I see one from the previous generation from Mexico up here once in a while...do you see many down south?

just pointers cars and truck over here in the L.A. Market http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if vw does start a 2.0tdi production i drop my plans for buying a new rocco.....


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *otti* »_if vw does start a 2.0tdi production i drop my plans for buying a new rocco.....

don't hold your breath


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (g60manny)*

any new news on polo


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

not really.
Nothing new other than the 1.2 105hp TSI engine will arrive around newyear.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

thats cool let us know what you think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Got spec on the BM and 1.2TSI engine yesterday.
Been a sh*tload at work these days because of the launch of our new Volkswagen-site, but I will update these data in this thread soon. Didn't help getting request for a jobinterview tomorrow...


----------



## JettaWith15"s (May 28, 2009)

Well they had to make something sick to make up for that mistake of a Mk5. They're Def doing it right this time around. All the Mk6s are so ill.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (JettaWith15"s)*

its October now any up dates


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

It seems there will be BlueMotionTechnologies packages, aswell as a specific BlueMotion version.
Else you can see the Polo technicals here:
http://www.volkswagen.no/no/no....html


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (g60manny)*

So, there has been talk that the US will see a sedan version and a version with more usable hatch space and perhaps better rear leg room/ movable rear seats. 
_Stern_ magazine has presented these teasers of how they may look:
















Probably not too far off - but I trust Walter de Silva can do a better job of making them more attractive...


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_So, there has been talk that the US will see a sedan version and a version with more usable hatch space and perhaps better rear leg room/ movable rear seats. 
_Stern_ magazine has presented these teasers of how they may look:
















Probably not too far off - but I trust Walter de Silva can do a better job of making them more attractive...









Sedan looks ok







, but i don't know about a wagon


----------



## doonie (Feb 1, 2007)

the wagon looks great! make it red!


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (nathan)*

*from belgium Polo 6R sportline Tdi 105*


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Wolfsburgstore)*

you basterd


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (g60manny)*

Polo sedan


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

We're getting _this?_


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_We're getting _this?_

it make sense VW people looks at us(U.S.A) that we look like jetta people


----------



## Republic984 (Aug 26, 2009)

Judging by this document posted on a croatian forum, Polo GTI is due to enter production in the 19th week of 2010, and will have the 1.4 TSI twincharger engine with 170 hp and DSG 7 gearbox.
http://slike.hr/slike/dsc04300_4b504.jpg.html


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Republic984)*

you guys get everything


----------



## Republic984 (Aug 26, 2009)

And some speculation about looks, this shoulf be it


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Republic984)*


----------



## illusionescape (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_We're getting _this?_

Most likely a modified version of this... think longer wheelbase


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (illusionescape)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Republic984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Republic984* »_Judging by this document posted on a croatian forum, Polo GTI is due to enter production in the 19th week of 2010, and will have the 1.4 TSI twincharger engine with 170 hp and DSG 7 gearbox.
http://slike.hr/slike/dsc04300_4b504.jpg.html

Are you sure?


----------



## Republic984 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
Are you sure?









I'm not sure








Do you have any information?
I don't expect anything above 180, not even that much, because Ibiza Cupra matches Golf's 0-100 time and I doubt VW will make Polo GTI as fast as an Golf GTI.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

It will be 170hp, I confirm that.


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

KW inside


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Wolfsburgstore)*







































































































































I CANT WAITE TILL THEY COME OVER HERE I AM GLAD I DID NOT GET A YARIS


----------



## Republic984 (Aug 26, 2009)

VW Polo R to follow after the GTI... 1.4 Twin Turbo engine, 190ish hp










_Modified by Republic984 at 12:28 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Republic984)*

nope.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Republic984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Republic984* »_VW Polo R to follow after the GTI... 1.4 Twin Turbo engine, 190ish hp









_Modified by Republic984 at 12:28 PM 11-8-2009_
































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (g60manny)*


----------



## doonie (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't "get" this.


----------



## SxAxSx (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: (feels_road)*

I dig the proposed sedan version... kinda like what a Mk5 Jetta SHOULD HAVE LOOKED LIKE!!!


----------

